# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Ökostrom

## Erich

Hier in D wird viel darüber geredet, in Thailand ist es schon Realität: im Bild festgehalten die Einspeisung von "grünem Strom" in eine Hochspannungsleitung:



Nach Transformation in Niederspannung - die Trafos für grünen Strom sind weithin sichtbar an den drei Palmen zu erkennen...



...kann der Strom an jedem beliebigen Baum entnommen werden.
Bemerkenswert dabei ist, dass es für jedes Wetter eine passende Steckdose gibt: oben die, wenn es regnet und unten die für trockenes Wetter - da wurde echt nachgedacht.

----------


## Enrico

::   ::

----------


## schiene

cool Erich!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Didi-K

LOL - Klasse Gag!   ::  

Jaja, die eigenartigen Elektro-Konstruktionen in LOS muss ich immer wieder bewundern   :cool:

----------


## Erich

Eine weitere Anwendung von Ökostrom war beim "Licht-und Soundfestival" im Phimai Park (das erste Bild hatte ich schonmal woanders reingestellt):

"und wenn wir das alles zusammengetütelt haben, dann wird das richtig schön bunt und hell..."







"sach mal, ist das nicht gefährlich, was wir hier machen?"

"nö, da kann überhaupt nix passieren, wir haben doch Schutzleiter - guckst du hier, der ist wie neu, das ist todsicher:"



 ::

----------


## burny63

Erstaunlich, dass es nicht mehr Unfälle gibt. Noch erstaunlicher: "Es funktioniert!"

----------


## Didi-K

Hier wird der besonders beliebte "Palmenstrom" zur Beleuchtung verwendet:





 ::  
Gruß Didi

----------

